
Jeff Bezos says firms should feel comfortable working for the military - nolaspring
https://www.businessinsider.com/jeff-bezos-amazon-employee-activists-military-wrong-2019-12
======
StavrosK
I don't understand what Bezos is thinking here. He seems to think that he can
force the employees to work on military projects. What happened with Google is
the employees said "it's either this project or us" and Google preferred to
keep the employees. Bezos could make a different decision, but he can't keep
both, and it doesn't sound like he realizes that to me.

~~~
coribuci
Bezos is thinking like a manager. People are resources. If one resource quits
( beccause he/she/it does not like working for the military^W^W democracy)
than he/she/it is replaced by another resource. It is that simple.

~~~
StavrosK
If all the resources quit, they cannot be replaced. There is a point between
"one" and "all" where it's not worth letting them quit.

------
robbyt
All of this inconvenient morality is getting in his way of making more money?

------
bbg215
just let the whiny self-absorbed children go work at Google or Facebook.
Amazon can be for the grown-ups.

~~~
livingmargot
Being amoral is not a sign of being an adult. I'm sorry you were raised that
way.

